# HD DVR - Keeps Restarting? Should I Buy New One?



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

I have a DirecTV HD DVR. It's the first one after the Direc TiVosHD went away, it's 3 years old. 

Last night it start where it keeps restarting or something saying "your directv receiver is starting up," and then it blacks out again and never actually starts up. Just this loop never gets pass this one step, and it usually doesn't even output that message to the TV.

Any quick fix to play with or try? I tried unplugging it 30 minutes.

Any stores that have these on shelves so I can quickly swap them out by buying a new one? Does Costco still have them?

Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Since you already tried the 30 minute unplug, I would venture to say it's kaput. If you call D* and tell them what is going on they will replace it.

If you don't have protection plan it is only $20 for shipping. If you have PP it won't cost you anything. I have had them show up as fast as the next day.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, it may take a bit longer, but will be much cheaper to call DIRECTV for a replacement.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Do they send a tech to your home if you do the DirecTV replacement though? 

Thanks for the advice. Of course, it has to be over a weekend to make it longer if I choose the directv route.

I don't really want a tech to do it though, I"d prefer to pay $200 and just swap them myself, unless DirecTV just fedex or UPS it instead?

Thanks. Always fantastic information here.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Most of the time a replacement for an existing receiver is shipped to your address of record. You just box up the old receiver and send it back. Be sure to record the tracking number in case DirecTV doesn't show it as having being returned and ask you to pay for it.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Everyone.

Supposedly it's FEDEX, and they even waived the $19.99 at the very end without me arguing about it or anything. I was happy to pay $19.99, if I had to, but they took that off too. 

At first they tried to get me to add the protection plan though. ha. 

So it worked out ok, if they send me the right receiver and everything.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Most likely you have an HR20 .. If you don't use the over the air antenna, then you'll get either another HR20 or an HR21, 22, 23 or 24. If you do use over the air and don't get an HR20, then you will need to have them add the AM-21.

In my situation (for example), an AM-21 would not be necessary as I am not able to receive any OTA stations at my home.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks. I may have to cancel the order as it's now showing professional installation. I don't want to deal with that. 

I do'nt know why they told me fedex and it's showing pro installation.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

They are telling me even though the website says "professional installation, call to schedule," that it should still ship fedex. Does that make any sense? Ha.

I hope this doesn't turn into a disaster and it never ships. 

I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

mika911 said:


> They are telling me even though the website says "professional installation, call to schedule," that it should still ship fedex. Does that make any sense? Ha.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn into a disaster and it never ships.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks!


It would seem that all you need to do is replace the DVR. Since you seem to abhor a professional doing that, I am going to go out on a limb and assume you are savvy enough to do that yourself. If intimidated by that, mark each wire with a tag listing what it is connected to, and then connect it to the same port on the new one (or take a picture first). Beware that the "same port" may be in a physically different location. Even the HR20-100 has a different physical layout than the HR20-700.

But it seems as if you could swap DVRs without really breaking a sweat, so I would just go ahead and do that when the DVR arrives. They do have a policy of scheduling a pro install yet shipping the DVR to the customer, so that is not that unusual.

But I would just swap it myself and then (assuming all is right) call and cancel the pro install.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Yes, thank you Sir.

Yeah, actually the reps tell me they don't allow pro installation for something so simple, which obviously would please me. However, now my order has completely vanished, so who knows? ha.

Yes, it's easy to swap them. I actually installed and aimed my dish too. 

Ok, well, hopefully they'll sort this out. The $0 they told me makes it worth waiting a few more days to see if it goes ok. Glad I checked with you guys as if I do end up saving the $200 it will be nice.


----------

